# Her plan failed. Now she is homeless



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I posted a while ago about a former colleague who decided she wanted to have multiple sexual partners, all to be half her age and well-endowed, so divorced her husband.

They split the property 50/50, both getting about £125,000 or so.

He made a massive down-payment on a new, smaller house and she rented properties and partied with other divorcees.

She lost her job, not entirely her fault, was confident she could continue her fantastic party lifestyle.

The wheels have fallen off her bus. She spent all the money, is now deep in debt and is now homeless as they eventually got sick of her lies about the lack of rent payments and had her evicted. Though they'd been very patient with her.

So... was it worth it?:scratchhead:


----------



## Jibril (May 23, 2012)

Was it worth it? I dunno. I'd _love_ to ask her. I'm sure she thought so when she was partying hard.

Can't say I pity her any. She made her choice. 

Does her ex-husband know? How did you come to find out?

I'm surprised she hasn't gone crawling back to her ex yet.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Kind of like hookares' XW. 

Did she try running back to her BH?


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> I posted a while ago about a former colleague who decided she wanted to have multiple sexual partners, all to be half her age and well-endowed, so divorced her husband.
> 
> They split the property 50/50, both getting about £125,000 or so.
> 
> ...


Karma is a b!tch and bit her in the ass !!


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Hopefully her ex is in a new relationship and is sensible enough not to go into rescue mode...


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Jibril said:


> Was it worth it? I dunno. I'd _love_ to ask her. I'm sure she thought so when she was partying hard.
> 
> Can't say I pity her any. She made her choice.
> 
> ...


Her landlord phoned the office to check her reference for the job she had told them she was starting. Only there was no job, so she lied to them to buy some extra time. They told the colleague who took the call: "Well, we have the bailiffs in, we are piling her belongings on the front garden."


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> Hopefully her ex is in a new relationship and is sensible enough not to go into rescue mode...


Although she denied this, something she told me made me think he was in a relationship (of a sort) with her mother, who is closer to his age.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

lordmayhem said:


> Kind of like hookares' XW.
> 
> Did she try running back to her BH?


I doubt it. I think he is seeing her mother, possibly in a romantic way...


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

MattMatt said:


> I doubt it. I think he is seeing her mother, possibly in a romantic way...


OMG! Then you should see this video:

Man gets revenge on girlfriend - YouTube


----------



## ElsalGaston (Aug 17, 2012)

Her landlord phoned the office to check her reference for the job


----------



## Paulination (Feb 6, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> I posted a while ago about a former colleague who decided she wanted to have multiple sexual partners, all to be half her age and well-endowed, so divorced her husband.
> 
> :


Did she have affairs or just figured out what she wanted and left? I don't really have a problem with that. It's the dirty little cake eaters that drive me nuts.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

If I recall that was the younger wife who left his older husband after an a heart attack due vigorous sex. She was in her prime and didn't want to renounce to her sexlife so she left him to party.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

now that's what we call "gone a little loo loo" 

she went bonkers


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Her landlord phoned the office to check her reference for the job she had told them she was starting. Only there was no job, so she lied to them to buy some extra time. They told the colleague who took the call: "Well, we have the bailiffs in, *we are piling her belongings on the front garden.*"


How very British. 
(In the states, her sh!t would've been sprawled all over the sidewalk.)


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Count of Monte Cristo said:


> How very British.
> (In the states, her sh!t would've been sprawled all over the sidewalk.)


Here what a landlord does is to go to court and get a must vacate order. Then the tenant have 5 days to move out. If they do not move out the sheriff/police show up with some moving company. The moving company packs up your junk. If the tenant does not claim their belongings and pay the ridiculously high moving company fee… the moving company gets to sell their junk.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

If that was my Ex I'd SO drop off a cardboard box outside of her evicted apartment with a note attached to it LOL. 

I don't believe in karma, but this is just too funny.


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 2, 2012)

You would be surprised at what the women in my life have decided to sacrifice for minutes, hours or days of pleasure. MattMatt; you have posted a few times on my discussions so I know you are familiar with my story, the deal now is, with me being gone, she tells me that she misses me cooking her breakfast in bed, doing the laundry, cleaning the house, watching her favorite movie with her over and over (even though I cant stand it), preparing her bath and massaging her feet and back most nights. All of that she traded for a sexual encounter with someone she told me she would never see. I hope she can get those things from him, because it ain't coming from me anymore. Like I said, she traded in all of those great things that I gave her (not all our time was good, but most) for a one night stand (maybe more) with someone she says she doesnt love.


----------



## EI (Jun 12, 2012)

Biscuits said:


> You would be surprised at what the women in my life have decided to sacrifice for minutes, hours or days of pleasure. MattMatt; you have posted a few times on my discussions so I know you are familiar with my story, the deal now is, with me being gone, she tells me that she misses me cooking her breakfast in bed, doing the laundry, cleaning the house, watching her favorite movie with her over and over (even though I cant stand it), preparing her bath and massaging her feet and back most nights. All of that she traded for a sexual encounter with someone she told me she would never see. I hope she can get those things from him, because it ain't coming from me anymore. Like I said, she traded in all of those great things that I gave her (not all our time was good, but most) for a one night stand (maybe more) with someone she says she doesnt love.



Biscuits, I've read your story and I hope you stay strong and move on......... You deserve waaaaaaaaaaay better!


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

Biscuits said:


> You would be surprised at what the women in my life have decided to sacrifice for minutes, hours or days of pleasure. MattMatt; you have posted a few times on my discussions so I know you are familiar with my story, the deal now is, with me being gone, she tells me that she misses me cooking her breakfast in bed, doing the laundry, cleaning the house, watching her favorite movie with her over and over (even though I cant stand it), preparing her bath and massaging her feet and back most nights. All of that she traded for a sexual encounter with someone she told me she would never see. I hope she can get those things from him, because it ain't coming from me anymore. Like I said, she traded in all of those great things that I gave her (not all our time was good, but most) for a one night stand (maybe more) with someone she says she doesnt love.



that's sad  for her


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Roissy: Five minutes of alpha floods the female brain with pleasant memories quicker than decades of beta.

She'll come back for the footrubs, if you let her. But she'll be thinking of the alpha bang the whole time.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

Biscuits said:


> You would be surprised at what the women in my life have decided to sacrifice for minutes, hours or days of pleasure. MattMatt; you have posted a few times on my discussions so I know you are familiar with my story, the deal now is, with me being gone, she tells me that she misses me cooking her breakfast in bed, doing the laundry, cleaning the house, watching her favorite movie with her over and over (even though I cant stand it), preparing her bath and massaging her feet and back most nights. All of that she traded for a sexual encounter with someone she told me she would never see. I hope she can get those things from him, because it ain't coming from me anymore. Like I said, she traded in all of those great things that I gave her (not all our time was good, but most) for a one night stand (maybe more) with someone she says she doesnt love.


Biscuits, she misses her maid.

(I think it was Machiavelli that posited that 'if you're the maid, you won't get laid.')


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Count of Monte Cristo said:


> Biscuits, she misses her maid.
> 
> (I think it was Machiavelli that posited that 'if you're the maid, you won't get laid.')


"Being her maid, won't get you laid." - Niccoló Machiavelli, 1491


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

See - that is so unfair and why the man should be forced to pay support forever.

So she can cheat and party with confidence and security.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Biscuits said:


> the deal now is, with me being gone, she tells me that she misses me cooking her breakfast in bed, doing the laundry, cleaning the house, watching her favorite movie with her over and over (even though I cant stand it), preparing her bath and massaging her feet and back most nights.


Ok, it's easy to see where she got her *Entitled Princess* attitude. I did almost the same thing in my first marriage, and guess where that got me? Cheated on. 

And now she's carrying OM's baby while OM is laughing his ass off.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

lordmayhem said:


> Ok, it's easy to see where she got her *Entitled Princess* attitude. I did almost the same thing in my first marriage, and guess where that got me? Cheated on.
> 
> And now she's carrying OM's baby while OM is laughing his ass off.


is there a dislike button :scratchhead:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Count of Monte Cristo said:


> How very British.
> (In the states, her sh!t would've been sprawled all over the sidewalk.)


:lol::rofl:


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

Jibril said:


> Was it worth it? I dunno. I'd _love_ to ask her. I'm sure she thought so when she was partying hard.
> 
> Can't say I pity her any. She made her choice.
> 
> ...


So, Matt, what does the guys endowment have to do with anything? I'm a well-endowed guy, are we somehow to blame for her misfortune?


----------



## anonim (Apr 24, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Her landlord phoned the office to check her reference for the job she had told them she was starting. Only there was no job, so she lied to them to buy some extra time. They told the colleague who took the call: "Well, we have the bailiffs in, we are piling her belongings on the front garden."


I think 'belongings' must have been a euphemism....


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Count of Monte Cristo said:


> How very British.
> (In the states, her sh!t would've been sprawled all over the sidewalk.)


If she lived in the 'burbs though, there wouldn't even be a sidewalk.


----------

